# Serious case of writer's block



## Storm Kesocascay (Jun 24, 2013)

Recently, I swore that I would write far more and get as many books out and published as possible. Well, I broke that promise. The last time I wrote was back in early May. (feel free to punish me accordingly)

Right now, the Night and Day, my sequel, is the least of my worries. I need to get some trung novels or something out and published as soon as possible. This will pick up my endurance and kick-start a writing-adrenaline rush. Any ideas on what to write? The only thing I absolutely REFUSE to write is Kama-Sutra or Romance. Those are not my genres and I can't write them. Other than that, I'll take just about anything at this point.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 24, 2013)

Back to basics: The evil dragon captures the princess and the brave night goes to save her and then they live happily ever after.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 24, 2013)

I meant to type knight, but maybe the princess' savior could be the spirit of the night?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2013)

Or... the evil knight captures one of the last dragons and the brave princess goes to rescue him\her.


----------



## MFreako (Jun 24, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Or... the evil knight captures one of the last dragons and the brave princess goes to rescue him\her.


Now that, my friend, is something I would read.


----------



## Spider (Jun 24, 2013)

This might help with some ideas.

Seventh Sanctum - Story Generator


----------



## Mara Edgerton (Jun 24, 2013)

How about the story from the heroic dragon's point of view--the dragon who wipes out these crummy human princes and princesses who have taken over his land.


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (Jun 24, 2013)

Mara Edgerton said:


> How about the story from the heroic dragon's point of view--the dragon who wipes out these crummy human princes and princesses who have taken over his land.




That sounds interesting.


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (Jun 24, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Or... the evil knight captures one of the last dragons and the brave princess goes to rescue him\her.



Sounds kind of like Eragon.


----------



## ndmellen (Jun 24, 2013)

start a scene off with a dead body at your feet and a bloodied weapon in your hand. The corpse is that of your best friend/ brother. How did you get there?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 24, 2013)

I've always wanted to start a story with the line, "At first we thought we could control the fire..."


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 24, 2013)

You are at a night club. You see a well-dressed man in a fancy car with a beautiful woman, but the man is well-lit. One foot hangs out of the door and the valet is trying to get him stuffed in. Suddenly the woman dumps the drunk and drives away. You decide to help the fellow, against your better judgment.

Yeah, I know. But where would *you* take the story?


----------



## Azza (Jun 25, 2013)

If I'm really struggling with inspiration for writing, I sometimes transform a real event in my own life into a fantasy setting. This can sometimes produce the spark which might lead on to full novels or whatever! So for example: last year I lost my dog (not true).

Fantasy Transformation:
The Keeper of Beasts at the Arcane University accidentally left the door of the bloodhound's cage ajar, the bloodhound escapes and the Keeper must go on a wild chase through the city to capture the animal before it hurts somebody (or the University Director finds out)!

It works with pretty much anything, and it provides a basic plot with the number of characters and the sequence of events already laid out for you. Even if this doesn't lead to the writing of a masterpiece, it's great writing practice!


----------



## Weaver (Jun 25, 2013)

ndmellen said:


> start a scene off with a dead body at your feet and a bloodied weapon in your hand. The corpse is that of your best friend/ brother. How did you get there?



Yeah, but people always say to avoid prologues, so I had to delete that part...


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 25, 2013)

ndmellen said:


> start a scene off with a dead body at your feet and a bloodied weapon in your hand. The corpse is that of your best friend/ brother. How did you get there?



Let's improve on that; the corpse is actually your own. You know because you've lived in it all your life, but who are you now?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, so let's combine things.

You're at the club. You're having a great time; checking out the hotties, sipping a baccardi like it's your birthday. Suddenly the scent of burnt flesh fills your nostrils and you realize the club is on fire. You flap your wings but you realize that the room is much too small for you and that people are fleeing from you in terror. What happened? You weren't a dragon this morning?


----------



## ndmellen (Jun 26, 2013)

Weaver said:


> Yeah, but people always say to avoid prologues, so I had to delete that part...



Then call it chapter one.


----------



## Weaver (Jun 26, 2013)

ndmellen said:


> Then call it chapter one.



Y'know, that is _exactly_ what I told my clone when he expressed concern about the prologue on one of his novels.


----------



## Weaver (Jun 26, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> Ok, so let's combine things.
> 
> You're at the club. You're having a great time; checking out the hotties, sipping a baccardi like it's your birthday. Suddenly the scent of burnt flesh fills your nostrils and you realize the club is on fire. You flap your wings but you realize that the room is much too small for you and that people are fleeing from you in terror. What happened? You weren't a dragon this morning?



...And then I think, _Wait a minute!  I thought it was supposed to be caffeine, not alcohol, that caused uncontrollable shapeshifting._

(I've got a WiP in which the MC _was_ a dragon that morning.)


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 26, 2013)

Weaver said:


> (I've got a WiP in which the MC _was_ a dragon that morning.)



That must have been some serious night before-ing.


----------



## Weaver (Jun 26, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> That must have been some serious night before-ing.



Well, you know how it is:  some weird entity from another universe stops by unannounced, sits on your couch and puts his feet on your coffee table, drinks your beer (when you know darn well that he's capable of conjuring his own), and the next thing you know, you're both drunk and telling 'No shit, there I was..." stories.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 26, 2013)

Weaver said:


> Well, you know how it is:  some weird entity from another universe stops by unannounced, sits on your couch and puts his feet on your coffee table, drinks your beer (when you know darn well that he's capable of conjuring his own), and the next thing you know, you're both drunk and telling 'No shit, there I was..." stories.



_Why do you always have to bring that up?
Okay, yes, sure, I could have conjured my own beer, but your fridge was well stocked and I'd been resolving temporal irregularities spanning two thousand years that day. You know how my lesser deities are, soon as one of their planets start destabilizing they try to do back end adjustments and that shit just throws everything off. Bloody butterflies are what they are.
Damn good beer though._


----------



## Weaver (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd like to someday start a story with,, "We were an only child..."

No, wait -- that's for the autobiography.   

The one for a story is, "Some say the world will end in fire.  Some say it already has."


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (Jun 27, 2013)

Weaver said:


> I'd like to someday start a story with,, "We were an only child..."
> 
> No, wait -- that's for the autobiography.
> 
> The one for a story is, "Some say the world will end in fire.  Some say it already has."



Isn't "Some say the world will end in fire.  Some say it already has." from the book "Armageddon Summer"?


----------



## Weaver (Jun 27, 2013)

Storm Kesocascay said:


> Isn't "Some say the world will end in fire.  Some say it already has." from the book "Armageddon Summer"?



I have no idea.  It's something a friend of mine used to say, though, and I know she has never read that book.  Perhaps it's simply a matter of two unconnected people both having fun with the same couple of lines from a poem.


----------



## Trick (Jun 28, 2013)

Start with a guy standing tip toe on the edge of a cliff or tall building and he thinks, "if I hadn't already died twice, this would be scary as hell..."

As long as you don't make it about vampires, ick


----------

